# S, FL Chilly/Cheese Day



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 9, 2016)

Kinda chilly here is S, FL so how bouts some cold smoked apple on some cheese and sea salt.

Yeah i know it smokes better with the wrappers off.

String tied in the corner so i know the orientation of the cheese.













12coch.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 9, 2016


















12coch1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 9, 2016






And some course sea salt.













12css.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 9, 2016


















12css1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 9, 2016






Way back I asked Todd if he could cut my 12" tube down into a 6"

This i believe is the 1st one.

In TSM 30lb digital with 0 problems  (no smoker heat)













amzgren4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 9, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2016)

Looks great Rick!

I'm about to do the same thing as soon as the rain stops!

Only I'm doing cheese & lox.

Al


----------



## tropics (Dec 9, 2016)

Rick thats a good start.

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 9, 2016)

Kinda chilly here too.   I should do something.   Oh well.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks y'all

Just started to drizzle here.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 9, 2016)

Thats about enough smoke for us.

Salt is still going.













acschfl.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 9, 2016


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 9, 2016)

Good smoke on the salt. Let it rest for a few hours now. I dont like it super brown, taste funny.













cassalt.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 9, 2016


----------



## tropics (Dec 9, 2016)

nepas said:


> Good smoke on the salt. Let it rest for a few hours now. I dont like it super brown, taste funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salt and Cheese look good,I am with you I don't like it to dark.

Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 10, 2016)

Vac sealed and ready for a few months storage.













smch89.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 10, 2016


















smch88.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 10, 2016


----------

